# Two letters from GM



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There are two ridiculously common complaints on the forum related to the 1.4T and coolant loss issues:

1) water pumps. They will ALL inevitably leak, pretty much a 100% failure rate at some point on the 1.4 motor. Fortunately they fall under powertrain warranty and Chevy is also extending coverage to 10 years/150k. 

2) HVAC coolant smell - this is due to the surge tank venting or grease in the heater core box that was used during assembly.

Run the car around, get it nice and hot, then shut it off and pop the hood and smell around the coolant surge tank area for signs of coolant venting from the cap. If you can smell something there, that should give your dealer a starting point with tracking down that issue.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife's car had the water pump replaced on GM's dime at abut 60K miles... Heck , in the past, it was hard to get much more then 60K out of a water pump anyway... but given GM's 100K warranty, their on the hook. I don't consider this to be a big issue, certainly not what I think could be called a major defect, but obviously GM would have not had to do this under warranty.

The smell... Well I hear the rotten smell typically is the cabin air filter.

We've also had work done on the overflow tank/system... but I've never had any kind of excessive coolant smell in the car. I do often have a faint smell of anti-freeze when the car's parked in the garage right after driving. Never had this issue with other cars, but I personally don't see it as a real 'problem' , I just figure it's a part of the way this car is.

Heck, my dealer will do something with coolant levels if they see the tank level change by even a 1/2 inch. I guess technically, they should not loose any coolant...


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I've got less than 30,000 kilometres on my Cruze, (I bought it new in early 2013), and overall I've been very happy with it. 

I'll be very interested to see what the dealer says and does tomorrow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iggy said:


> My wife's car had the water pump replaced on GM's dime at abut 60K miles... Heck , in the past, it was hard to get much more then 60K out of a water pump anyway... but given GM's 100K warranty, their on the hook. I don't consider this to be a big issue, certainly not what I think could be called a major defect, but obviously GM would have not had to do this under warranty.
> 
> The smell... Well I hear the rotten smell typically is the cabin air filter.
> 
> ...


The cabin air filter will need to be replaced if you have been having cabin odors. Otherwise leave it alone for a year or 20K miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just reminded me I need to do my cabin filter!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rotten smell is often a mold coated evaporator core....there is a process for killing the mold.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just received my second letter today. It came with a claim form to get reimbursed had I paid for a water pump replacement.


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

So, I brought the Cruze in today, and the dealership told me that it was indeed a leak at the water pump, and they replaced it. And the fact that this was done the day after I called them was very nice.

But, on the drive home, the motor's temperature on the gauge remained at exactly the same temp. it was running the day before. I took this pic after an hour of driving on the highway. For a 12 degree celcius day, it seems high to me. My motor used to run with the gauge at the quarter mark....not near the half way mark like it is in the pic.

Here's a pic: 









When I got home I noticed that the coolant tank was over-filled, too. Mind you, the motor was still hot at this point, (-I'll check it in the morning when the motor's cold).









Over the phone, they told me that the engine had been shampooed, and that the temp. gauge was o.k.. But I don't think they did the shampoo, (-not that it's a big deal):









After seeing the motor wasn't shampooed, I hope the water pump actually was changed. I used a flashlight and it seems like it was done....?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It should always run at the halfway mark on the temp gauge unless you have the heat cranked up or a bad thermostat.

Normal for the coolant level to go up when it's hot. Check when cold.


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what the normal running temperature of the Cruze should be?


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It should always run at the halfway mark on the temp gauge unless you have the heat cranked up or a bad thermostat.
> 
> Normal for the coolant level to go up when it's hot. Check when cold.


Thanks! That is reassuring.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Phoenixcruze said:


> Does anyone know what the normal running temperature of the Cruze should be?


185F-225F, depending on how much of a load is on the engine, how much knock was occurring, and what outside temperature is. The thermostat is electronic and the car can adjust the coolant temp to keep it in an efficient operating range for the given conditions.


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, I believe there's a display in the dash menu for the temperature that will tell me exactly what temp. the car is running at. 
Thanks again for the information.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The temperature needle will sit just below the half mark throughout the normal operating range. That coolant tank is over filled, even hot. I'm guessing when cold it will be just above the rib above the arrow top or about 1/4" over the full line. As long as you're not venting odors into the cabin don't worry about it.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

You seem normal to me. That coolant tank is a little overfilled though, but I don't think it's enough to be a problem. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That's how full my dealer filled my surge tank for the recall, I'm not getting any smells like I have before when so full either.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> That's how full my dealer filled my surge tank for the recall, I'm not getting any smells like I have before when so full either.


That tells me either your cap wasn't seated properly or you had a leak elsewhere the dealer fixed and didn't tell you about. A little over the full cold link is fine. Based on the fact that I've taken my car over passes that dropped the ambient air pressure over 1.5 PSI I'd say there's head room available for at least 2 PSI above the normal operating pressure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Idk, I think it looks similar to mine once I filled it up completely. I do remember seeing it quite full with the engine hot.

Too lazy to go for a drive now and take a picture


----------

